# Mods plz read - Wrong username



## Xxw0lfxx (Sep 30, 2011)

I registered for this site for the first time tonight, and I obviously miatyped my user name. Is there any way to fix this, or can I deactivate my accout so I can re-register with the same email?

Sent from my Bamf'd HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

XxwfxX said:


> I registered for this site for the first time tonight, and I obviously miatyped my user name. Is there any way to fix this, or can I deactivate my accout so I can re-register with the same email?
> 
> Sent from my Bamf'd HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


GO HERE.
Select 'registration problem' and one of our admins will get to it.


----------



## Xxw0lfxx (Sep 30, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> GO HERE.


Thank you. Registered from my bolt, guess I hit the delete button one too many times

Sent from my Bamf'd HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

it's all good! Welcome to Rootz!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what username did you want I can change it for you


----------

